# Dupont Autograph 2 (safe?)



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I've read about problems in the past about dupont's Teflon.

They came out with something new that isn't supposed to be a health threat but I can't find any safety testings, studies on the newer version Dupont Autograph 2.

I have one new pan with it and it looks so nice and heavy. But, I want to research it before using it (and buying more size pans).

Anyone have any links about this newer version?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Cook's Illustrated did a break down on the new non-stick pans a month or so ago. Basically it boiled down to the fact that while they're removed one of the chemicals, the other chemical is still present, and still not all that healthy. And that most of the pans using the new coating are garbage.

Their recommendation was to stick with good old cast iron.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

(I was just wondering because the company I work for sells non stick pans and I didn't know whether or not I should stand behind that particular product. I'll stay using stainless steel.)









Thanks for the reply!


----------

